# Marine Raiders ( 2/7 )



## SR-25 (May 22, 2010)

Heres a video that was put together from my company on our deployment.


----------



## 7point62 (May 22, 2010)

Looks like fun and a great vid. (Last time I went off the ramp of an LPD was in a vehicle that weighed about 30 tons more than those CRRCs.) Glad to see somewhere in the Fleet the Raider tradition is being kept alive. IMO, Raider Battalions should have been brought back--_complete with original name and uniform patch_--when the Corps made the jump into SOCOM.


----------



## SR-25 (May 22, 2010)

I agree. And the amphibious raid school at ewtgpac down in Coronado willl give you a whole new perspective on long cold wet nights.


----------



## Voodoo (May 22, 2010)

Awsome vid. What are the Raider Batt? Im just a blackshoe squid and have been out since 93


----------



## 7point62 (May 22, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marine_Raiders


From what I gather SR-25's unit is trying to recreate the spirit/TTP of the Raiders as much as they can given that the Marine Corps gets all anal about bringing back anything that _might have a cool name or unconventional history._  So if you want to do HSLD shit in the Corps you have to join Mar_SOCK_ --:doh: obviously no offense intended to our bros in the Sock, as it were...


----------

